

An Awesomer Tweet Button: Tracks your site's most influential users - michaelrlitt
http://www.wil.lt

======
dotBen
Great idea - I just don't understand why this needs a different/proprietary
button in its implementation.

Surely this is just a case of analyzing twitter users who mentions your url
(or any url with your domain, even), and then ranking them by Klout (or just
follower score)?

(This would then pick up tweets that don't use a button, too.)

Point is, that is a backend process, why should I change my site's buttons?

~~~
fraserharris
a) The Twitter Search API is really flakey searching for urls. Twitter is
shortening tweets with their own shortener, t.co, which is screwing it all up.
We thought capturing 100% of tweets was important.

b) You can use any button you want. We provide simple iframe implementations
for our button and a Twitter tweet button. We also give you code to attach to
any js event.

------
fraserharris
We've got 1 YC company using it already. Ask us anything!

------
matdwyer
Neat idea, just put it on my site. We don't get a ton of tweets (kind of the
wrong audience) but it would be interesting to see. The only thing I'd suggest
is a way to add them to follow us on twitter as well...

~~~
fraserharris
Great! We'll look into that

------
dwack
I'm looking forward to testing this out. Smart and simple. With thousands of
followers I'm always curious who is most influence in their network... and
Klout alone doesn't cut it.

~~~
fraserharris
I've seen people with really high Klout scores because they are part of a
small group of people that always respond to each others tweets.

We thought measuring click-throughs would be more useful for startups to see
who can actually get the most people to take a look at what you are doing. If
you can get those influential people as your ambassadors / talking you up,
your golden!

------
ptm
I'm assuming you create a unique short url for each Twitter user. So retweets
will be credited to the original tweeter. Is that correct ?

~~~
fraserharris
Yes!

------
ozataman
Isn't this the same as <http://totally.awe.sm/>?

~~~
fraserharris
Not that we can tell. At a minimum, this is free and super simple to use. We
asked around for a solution, and no one we knew had a good answer. This does
one thing really well

------
mbrzuzy
"[My site's] love nearly doubled unique visits from 55 to 105 in less than 10
hours. www.wil.lt yourself."

How exactly would this increase traffic to your website? I thought this was an
analytic tool.

~~~
fraserharris
He didn't have a tweet button before www.wil.lt? We just copied his tweet. We
have no idea who he is.

~~~
mbrzuzy
Oh, didn't think about that. Just assumed people who would use this already
use a tweet button and are interested in more statistical information
regarding the people that tweet about their page.

~~~
MrSourz
I was thinking the same thing as you, makes sense now.

------
fraserharris
We are thinking about support custom urls. Ex: you assign the subdomain
a.your_domain.com to us, we use that in the tweets. Would you pay $2 / month
for this?

~~~
PanMan
Yes. I would like to be able to use our own short URL, but twitter doesn't
allow this by default ( I'm sure it can be built).

~~~
fraserharris
Yeah, its impossible to stop Twitter's t.co. The strangest part is that it
only gets applied some of the time.

------
endlessvoid94
AddThis does something similar, but not nearly as useful.

------
MrSourz
As someone who doesn't know too much about this kind of stuff, this seems
rather awesome.

------
Jasonp
It's very unclear whether that's a .LT or a .IT - Might be worth looking for a
new URL.

~~~
fraserharris
We've also had other problems with our lithuanian domain registrar. We do not
recommend .LT

~~~
nawariata
What problems did you encounter? I own .lt domain purchased via french
registrar without trouble.

~~~
fraserharris
1) (note this could be all wrong, but this is what we were told) You can't
transfer registrar to outside of Lithuania 2) No Lithuanian registrar offers
naked http redirects (ie: wil.lt/x -> www.wil.lt/x). Hence the www. on all of
our links...

We are setting up forwarding the naked domain to a static IP that will do the
http forwarding

(forgive me if I butchered the dns speak. not my domain haha)

------
taf2
seems similar to <http://gopromo.it/>

------
imjimmurphy
Sweet! Worth a try.... Love the click thru tracking too.

------
mrmch
Looking forward to testing this in a new app =]

------
andrewcross
Does anything else like this exist?

~~~
zabeth24
You _might_ be able to do it with HubSpot or PostRank, but we couldn't find
anything simple. SO we built it!

~~~
Alex3917
ViralHeat and SocMetrics both provide similar features, but they cost money
and are more complicated.

~~~
zabeth24
We wanted to keep things ultra simple. Oh, and FREE!

------
jasonmcalacanis
is there a site where we can see this in action?

~~~
fraserharris
<http://www.vidyard.com> has it integrated into their landing page -> just
click "Get Notified"

The results on our landing page are real, updated every 15 minutes with our
top 6 influencers

Interested in using us ;-)

------
surajreddy
Awesome indeed - way to go!

------
josephfung
looking forward to giving it a try. cool.

------
tareqismail
This is neat, will give it spin.

------
lukelockhart
Interesting. This looks useful.

~~~
fraserharris
If you'd like to tie influencers directly to their accounts with you: you can
pass in a unique ID, which will appear in the JSON influencer list.

------
akennberg
This makes a lot of sense

~~~
zabeth24
Thanks! We're using it on our site now to see who is tweeting about the
launch! Real-time results ftw!

------
watchandwait
The quote on your homepage comparing your service to Jesus is offensive.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
The second testimonial makes me think this is a parody.

~~~
fraserharris
He actually said it, but in jest. We thought HN would appreciate a little
humor

